# The Jonny Craig Macbook Scandal.



## metulkult (Feb 23, 2011)

Jonny Craig

Can't believe that someone would screw over their own fans. I'm a huge fan of Jonny Craig, but this is absolutely absurd.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 23, 2011)

Honest question:

Who the hell is Jonny Craig?


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 23, 2011)

singer of dance gavin dance and emarosa


----------



## metulkult (Feb 23, 2011)

The singer of this band. Incredibly talented, but a giant douchebag.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 23, 2011)

dickbag


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't believe that people got ripped-off buying from a secure marketplace such as Twitter!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 23, 2011)

I knew there was a reason I hated him.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, what a doucher.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 23, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> singer of dance gavin dance and emarosa


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 23, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


>



Post hardcore, about all you need to know really.


----------



## adrock (Feb 23, 2011)

I hate jonny craig. as said, very talented on his own (I like his voice, hate his bands), but a giant pile of douche. the band "name" just said on Facebook how he's the new fred durst.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow  I would've never expected such a thing like this to happen


----------



## Petal (Feb 23, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> I knew there was a reason I hated him.



haha +1


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## sessionswan (Feb 24, 2011)

That's awful... why would anyone be a fan of that? 

The ripping-off is awful too. Hopefully he dies in a car fire.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jonny Craig's List Ads

wait till the anonymous get hold of this, I'm sure its only a matter of time...


----------



## Dan (Feb 24, 2011)

sessionswan said:


> That's awful... why would anyone be a fan of that?
> 
> The ripping-off is awful too. Hopefully he dies in a car fire.



I love how you mentioned the shit music first and the actual topic of discussion as a side piece.

Also.  at car fire, what was your thinking in such a choice? There is a whole world of ways to die 


Also, what do people expect? I could tell the guy was a douche from just looking at his picture


----------



## elrrek (Feb 24, 2011)

I have no idea who Jonny Craig is but the content of this thread is very, very funny.

Thanks guys!


----------



## sessionswan (Feb 24, 2011)

Plug said:


> I love how you mentioned the shit music first and the actual topic of discussion as a side piece.
> 
> Also.  at car fire, what was your thinking in such a choice? There is a whole world of ways to die
> 
> ...



Car fire is my go-to... not sure why, it just is. Seems fitting for a high level of douchebaggery such as this.

A picture is truly worth a thousand words sometimes and the one that Polythoral put up says it all. Karma is a bitch though, hopefully he'll end up at a DEP show soon.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Feb 24, 2011)

The title of this thread is going to become a new scene band name. 
JUST WAIT.


----------



## tkozuch (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't heard anything by him, but the name Dance Gavin Dance is the worst abortion of a band name I've ever heard.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

WhitechapelCS said:


> The title of this thread is going to become a new scene band name.
> JUST WAIT.



done and done


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 24, 2011)

WhitechapelCS said:


> The title of this thread is going to become a new scene band name.
> JUST WAIT.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 24, 2011)

I found the linked interview with the guitar player to be amazingly douche-tastic.



> MEB: In the same interview, you essentially said that despite Jonnys antics, its part of his entertainment factor. Do you still feel that way?
> 
> Mess: Yeah, I would much rather align myself with a more duchampian dadaist philosophy revival, mixed with a post modern anti metanarrative school of thought and put a wet blanket on all these idealistic humanist fucks that are essentially just grasping for identity. Some people lack the capacity to ingest even a smudge of eastern thought, while modernists, indulgent and romanticizing continue to get off on existence.



I submit that he has no idea what his response actually meant.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> Post hardcore, about all you need to know really.



I'm not sure it's even fair to use hardcore (even if it's a suffix). This is just limp-dick psuedo-rock. 

I guess in the transition from hardcore to post-hardcore, all the energy and testosterone got drained.

This is hardcore;








I'm not even gonna post another photo of the clown in the thread title.


----------



## adrock (Feb 24, 2011)

Polythoral said:


>


me and my roommate laughed soo fucking hard over this. 

"wait what?? this is your macbook money???"


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd say that his career was over until I read this on another forum

'hahahaha dudes still the man!
haters can suck it
shoulda went to the mall & bought a macbook, not online. idiots deserved to get scammed'

some people are pants on head retarded...


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> done and done


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 24, 2011)

WhitechapelCS said:


> The title of this thread is going to become a new scene band name.
> JUST WAIT.


Mint! 

Anyway, Jonny sounds like an absolute scumbag.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry man haha

also look at Devy on the wall in the last photo I put up. He's actually looking at him like 'who the fuck is this guy supposed to be?'


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> I'd say that his career was over until I read this on another forum
> 
> 'hahahaha dudes still the man!
> haters can suck it
> ...



This is why I hate about 99.99% of people under the age of 25 (I'm 24 ).


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

Johnny Craig's List => Randy Jackson

I 'd, dawg.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> This is why I hate about 99.99% of people under the age of 25 (I'm 24 ).



dude i just turned 22 

but myself and my guitarist are literally ranty old men, its quite depressing really


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

^

I like _some_ people under 25, there's a .01% chance you're one of them.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I like _some_ people under 25, there's a .01% chance you're one of them.



I'm gunna go all out and say that I feel special 

and  @ Randy Jackson, dawg


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> I'd say that his career was over until I read this on another forum
> 
> 'hahahaha dudes still the man!
> haters can suck it
> ...



 

Jonny just hustling! Don't be hating...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

^

For realz, he was just up on dat grind! 





Dawg.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Feb 24, 2011)

No idea who this guy is or what the scandal is basically but let me guess..

douche doing douchey things? Is that about right?


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 24, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> No idea who this guy is or what the scandal is basically but let me guess..
> 
> douche doing douchey things? Is that about right?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

even his label are after him hahaha


----------



## Xaios (Feb 24, 2011)

Sad to see someone fuck their life up so completely, in public no less.


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 24, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm not sure it's even fair to use hardcore (even if it's a suffix). This is just limp-dick psuedo-rock.
> 
> I guess in the transition from hardcore to post-hardcore, all the energy and testosterone got drained.
> 
> ...



Agreed on all points, I don't actually listen to hardcore, the real stuff, but musically I was raised on Punk Rock so this crap really irks me.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 24, 2011)

but why does he sing like a girl


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 24, 2011)

If it looks like a giant douche, and it acts like a giant douche...


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> even his label are after him hahaha



Ahhh that reassures me. Was about to try and cancel my DTBM2 preorder... 

Also, can we not make this a "hating-on-Dance-Gavin-Dance-and-post-hardcore-in-general" thread? Yes Jonny is the most fantastically gigantic ginger douche since Axl Rose but DGD is actually one of my favorite bands... That said I prefer their ex-singer Kurt over Jonny.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 24, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Ahhh that reassures me. Was about to try and cancel my DTBM2 preorder...
> 
> Also, can we not make this a "hating-on-Dance-Gavin-Dance-and-post-hardcore-in-general" thread? Yes Jonny is the most fantastically gigantic ginger douche since Axl Rose but DGD is actually one of my favorite bands... That said I prefer their ex-singer Kurt over Jonny.



Ya I like Kurt and I hate Jonny


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, hey now. Don't hate on DGD from those songs..

[/MEDIA]

Jam dat shit once. That's not with Jonny though. Their shit with Jonny is pretty weak IMO.


Edit: Also, I just blew my mind with this post... I don't know why that happened.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 24, 2011)

Polythoral said:


> Edit: Also, I just blew my mind with this post... I don't know why that happened.



These days, I believe you just post the url without brackets.


----------



## Shrikkanth (Feb 25, 2011)

elrrek said:


> I have no idea who Jonny Craig is but the content of this thread is very, very funny.
> 
> Thanks guys!



My thoughts exactly. LOL.


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 25, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Ahhh that reassures me. Was about to try and cancel my DTBM2 preorder...
> 
> Also, can we not make this a "hating-on-Dance-Gavin-Dance-and-post-hardcore-in-general" thread? Yes Jonny is the most fantastically gigantic ginger douche since Axl Rose but DGD is actually one of my favorite bands... That said I prefer their ex-singer Kurt over Jonny.



This


----------



## elrrek (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't agree with you pineappleman or NovaReaper. For me it's not just the music but the artist that is important. If the music is cool and the artist is a douche then I can't get into it, the music is tainted and I just can't enjoy it.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 25, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Can't agree with you pineappleman or NovaReaper. For me it's not just the music but the artist that is important. If the music is cool and the artist is a douche then I can't get into it, the music is tainted and I just can't enjoy it.



With very few exceptions, I'm in that boat too.

For an analogous example, I can't watch Braveheart any more because I no longer see William Wallace on screen; just an anti-semite alcoholic Mel Gibson.


----------



## Joose (Feb 25, 2011)

What a douche. Period.


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 25, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Can't agree with you pineappleman or NovaReaper. For me it's not just the music but the artist that is important. If the music is cool and the artist is a douche then I can't get into it, the music is tainted and I just can't enjoy it.



Except I don't like any of their shit with Jonny Craig hahah. Kurt >>>>>>>


----------



## metalmatt420 (Feb 26, 2011)

hmm the guy can sing, thats some shady shit there though. he kinda looks like this dude


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 26, 2011)

Polythoral said:


> Jam dat shit once. That's not with Jonny though. Their shit with Jonny is pretty weak IMO.
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, I just blew my mind with this post... I don't know why that happened.



Never heard these songs. Will Swan seems to sound better than Jon Mess. The two new songs Ive heard dont sound as legit as these.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 26, 2011)

lmao.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 26, 2011)

Polythoral said:


> lmao.


----------



## SeaweedChampion (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, I was passing out some fliers at that show yesterday. I heard people talking about him taking off to California, and a lot of people were pretty pissed. I can imagine that promoters lost a lot of money on all the refunds they had to give out.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 27, 2011)

That's what they get for supporting crap like Emarosa. 

Hey, at least it's better than stunts Underoath as a collective band has pulled.


----------



## adrock (Feb 27, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Hey, at least it's better than stunts Underoath as a collective band has pulled.


umm, what?? they have never stolen thousands of dollars from their fans. your trippin' dog 

500th post woo!


----------



## DrOctavion (Feb 27, 2011)

This guy is a huge douche. "Hey i do tons of drugs" "im edge" "super christian" "i am such a good person now, i am so nice, come talk to me."

If i lost money to him i would kick his ass, he just needs to leave music and never come back.


----------



## shaunduane (Feb 27, 2011)

Alt Press | News | Exclusive: Jonny Craig checks into detox, scam victims to be reimbursed

Dude checked himself into rehab and his label is paying off all the scam victims. Now, he'll be even more in debt with them!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 27, 2011)

adrock said:


> umm, what?? they have never stolen thousands of dollars from their fans. your trippin' dog
> 
> 500th post woo!


Underoath have caused promoters to fall into debt and go out of business by refusing to play shows that didn't have perfect conditions. All that band wants is for people to suck their cocks 24/7, and when you don't, they turn into arrogant assholes. Yeah, go on and tell me I'm "trippin'" or whatever, but my friend was one of those promoters.


----------



## -One- (Feb 27, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Underoath have caused promoters to fall into debt and go out of business by refusing to play shows that didn't have perfect conditions. All that band wants is for people to suck their cocks 24/7, and when you don't, they turn into arrogant assholes. Yeah, go on and tell me I'm "trippin'" or whatever, but my friend was one of those promoters.


Not disputing your claim, but you're biased. Just sayin.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Underoath have caused promoters to fall into debt and go out of business by refusing to play shows that didn't have perfect conditions. All that band wants is for people to suck their cocks 24/7, and when you don't, they turn into arrogant assholes. Yeah, go on and tell me I'm "trippin'" or whatever, but my friend was one of those promoters.



Yeah my good buddy had them booked years back when "Their Only Chasing Safety" was about to come out, and the day of the show, they decided that the sound wasn't up to par (believe me, it was), and they decided not to play. Kids decided not to come out and support the other bands, which were still paid of course, as well as Underoath had a non-refundable deposit. On top of that, there was a lot of time and money put into promotion for that show. He lost well over a grand that day (which is a lot when you're young).


----------



## adrock (Feb 28, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> Yeah my good buddy had them booked years back when "Their Only Chasing Safety" was about to come out, and the day of the show, they decided that the sound wasn't up to par (believe me, it was), and they decided not to play. Kids decided not to come out and support the other bands, which were still paid of course, as well as Underoath had a non-refundable deposit. On top of that, there was a lot of time and money put into promotion for that show. He lost well over a grand that day (which is a lot when you're young).





Kali Yuga said:


> Underoath have caused promoters to fall into debt and go out of business by refusing to play shows that didn't have perfect conditions. All that band wants is for people to suck their cocks 24/7, and when you don't, they turn into arrogant assholes. Yeah, go on and tell me I'm "trippin'" or whatever, but my friend was one of those promoters.


well, i've honestly never heard of these situations. and they're definitely fucked up, don't get me wrong. but i don't think underoath intentionally meant to scam promoters out of money, potentially causing them to go under. 

unlike our little friend jonny craig here, who intentionally sold macbooks he had no intention of sending out. repeatedly, totaling upwards of $12,000 in a period of about two months. i think the underoath situation pales in comparison...


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 28, 2011)

metulkult said:


> The singer of this band. Incredibly talented, but a giant douchebag.



I'm usually pretty open-minded, but I ought to ban you for posting that shit in my forum. 

Ugh.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Feb 28, 2011)

I heard Kurt joined a new band


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 28, 2011)

adrock said:


> well, i've honestly never heard of these situations. and they're definitely fucked up, don't get me wrong. but i don't think underoath intentionally meant to scam promoters out of money, potentially causing them to go under.
> 
> unlike our little friend jonny craig here, who intentionally sold macbooks he had no intention of sending out. repeatedly, totaling upwards of $12,000 in a period of about two months. i think the underoath situation pales in comparison...


 I would rather see one shitty person in a band than to see an entire band full of shitty human beings.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 28, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Also, can we not make this a "hating-on-Dance-Gavin-Dance-and-post-hardcore-in-general" thread? Yes Jonny is the most fantastically gigantic ginger douche since Axl Rose but DGD is actually one of my favorite bands... That said I prefer their ex-singer Kurt over Jonny.



+1

I've always hated Jonny Craig. He can't sing to save his life and does a great job of being a douche. I was really disappointed to see Kurt kicked to the curb for another album and tour with Jonny Craig. 

I've been a long-time lurker on SS.org and only recently started posting. I don't play or listen to what the majority of this forum does, nor do I degrade the trends of this forum. Just because DGD isn't metal or djent-y enough for you guys doesn't mean you need to act like your shit doesn't stink. 



xmetalhead69 said:


> I heard Kurt joined a new band



He did. They're nothing like DGD, more folk-ish and something you'd stumble upon at a coffee shop on a Friday night.


----------



## metulkult (Feb 28, 2011)

It may not be your guys' cup of tea, but I would think we would be mature in respecting the music other members listen to.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Mar 1, 2011)

adrock said:


> but i don't think underoath intentionally meant to scam promoters out of money, potentially causing them to go under.



Either way, they'd have to be pretty damn thick to not realize the consequences of their actions on the promoters. Call it what you will, but in my opinion it's just as bad as scamming if they walk out on gigs like that (possibly even worse since it's the promoters livelihoods they're fucking with).


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 4, 2011)

Dance Macbook Dance 

Jonny Craig can sing, but I despise him greatly. I don't like the band, but after seeing them at a show with The Faceless once, I told him he did a great job onstage. He looked up from his Sidekick, told me to go tell "those brutal fags" (while gesturing at The Faceless merch stand) and to fuck off.

I really should've beat him for that, consequences be damned.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 4, 2011)

Jonny Craig is an amazing, amazing singer. It's just a shame he seems to be such a dick to begin with, and then develop a drug addiction. 

I don't recall anyone becoming a _nicer_ dude after getting hooked on heroin


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 4, 2011)

I much prefer Kurt myself. Maybe its just Happiness is an awesome awesome album. My buddy got the leaked version of the DBM2 yesterday and I listened to a few tracks. It sounds really really sick so far.


----------



## metulkult (Mar 4, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I much prefer Kurt myself. Maybe its just Happiness is an awesome awesome album. My buddy got the leaked version of the DBM2 yesterday and I listened to a few tracks. It sounds really really sick so far.



I have it, (don't ban me!) but it's a very complete album both vocally and instrumentally. It'll surprise a lot of people.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 4, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I heard Kurt joined a new band



I think his new band is called "A lot Like Birds"


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 4, 2011)

I hadn't looked into this thread until just now. Is it odd that I'm surprised to hear that there really was a Macbook scandal involving a guy named Johnny Craig?

I just assumed the thread was about some new post-djent-core band


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 4, 2011)

just read this story, ridiculous to rip off your fans habit or no habit...


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 4, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> I think his new band is called "A lot Like Birds"



thats still a better name than "The Jonny Craig Macbook Scandal"


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 4, 2011)

True  They're actually not that bad either


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jonny is extremely talented, has a great voice, and all of his bands have been great, but he is a total douche bag. 
&#8220;I want to apologize for my recent behavior. My actions regarding
taking advantage of fans was inexcusable. I&#8217;m in the process of
paying everyone back so please forgive me. My state of mind was
completely shot and obviously my decision making skills were heavily
impaired due to my drug use. I&#8217;ve since been in detox and successfully
...completed the treatment. I&#8217;ve learned a lot from this ordeal and I
realized I&#8217;ve redeemed my second chance. I want to personally
thank Eric at Artery and Craig at Rise for helping me through this
emotionally and financially. I&#8217;m embarrassed with my past actions,
I want to make amends to everyone I hurt. Again, sorry to all my fans,
family, band mates and colleagues. I&#8217;m truly sorry. Now back to work&#8230;
I&#8217;m looking forward to seeing all the DGD fans and their positive energy
that they always bring to the shows. With that being said, the past will
stay dead and let&#8217;s toast to the future kids.&#8221; &#8212; Jonny Craig'
S


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 13, 2011)

I heard that Rise records was going to pay all of the people that got scammed back. That is good news for them i suppose. Johnny Craig must bring in some massive revenue for those guys to do that, and still keep him on their label.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I want to apologize for my recent behavior. My actions regardingtaking advantage of fans was inexcusable. Im in the process of
> paying everyone back so please forgive me. My state of mind was
> completely shot and obviously my decision making skills were heavily
> impaired due to my drug use.   Jonny Craig'
> S



What's the greatest part of being on drugs- is it the high or is it the unlimited use of an apparent 'Get Out of REALLY Being Held Accountable' card that follows?


----------



## Scottckr (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't been listening to Dance Gavin Dance in a long time and only recently found out that he was back in DGD, now I see this, wtf, he seemed like a cool dude, but as said, haven't really been keeping track of the band.
Insane singer though.
Apparently Rise Records reimbursed those who were scammed and Jonny Craig checked in at rehab.
All's well, I hope...


----------



## sessionswan (Mar 14, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> What's the greatest part of being on drugs- is it the high or is it the unlimited use of an apparent 'Get Out of REALLY Being Held Accountable' card that follows?



I think in this case it would be both. At least he's getting help and folks are getting their money back.


----------



## Variant (Mar 14, 2011)

> Jonny Craig can sing, but I despise him greatly. I don't like the band, but after seeing them at a show with The Faceless once, I told him he did a great job onstage. He looked up from his Sidekick, told me to go tell "those brutal fags" (while gesturing at The Faceless merch stand) and to fuck off.



Pretty much defined himself as pure, liquefied fail at that point.  I spent a bunch of time talking to Michael Keene before a show and, yeah... um, super, uber-nice dude. Didn't try to scam me either.  Just talked about composite fingerboards.  

Seems like much more of a "brutal fag" move to talk shit about other bands and rip people off, than anything happening in The Faceless' camp. And, yeah, his music still sounds like a homo-clown orgy...  Good singer or not, rot in jail, please.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Mar 14, 2011)

Man, I wouldn't care if he could sing better than Freddie Mercury that guy would be SO FUCKING FIRED.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 14, 2011)

JakePeriphery said:


> Man, I wouldn't care if he could sing better than Freddie Mercury that guy would be SO FUCKING FIRED.



That's how I feel, but in essence it's like he's getting the complete opposite. His employers are going to step in and pay his personal debts. .

All of a sudden, getting signed to Rise Records seems like my next goal in life .


----------



## RedBeardedOne (Mar 15, 2011)

Who the heck uses Western Union to buy stuff nowadays tho? Seriously.


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder what kind of support DGD and johnny craigs fans will give him once the album comes out and the tours start. I for one have hated the guy every since he was originally kicked out of DGD. I mean you can't just rip off a bunch of people then expect them to forget about it because your label bails you out. His excuse is really drugs i mean come on that to me is a bullshit excuse. I've met him at a show before and the first thing he asked for was if we had drugs then when we didn't have any he totally blew us off. He has to be one of the biggest douche bags i have ever met.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 15, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I heard that Rise records was going to pay all of the people that got scammed back. That is good news for them i suppose. Johnny Craig must bring in some massive revenue for those guys to do that, and still keep him on their label.



The label is paying those who were scammed back. Why? I have no idea. 

I read an interview from the other day that DGD will be taking Jonny Craig back once he gets out of rehab because they feel they missed out on potential when they first kicked him out of the band. They're not bringing Kurt back because of they claim he and the band are looking to go in different musical directions. 

With exception of a couple songs, I hated Downtown Battle Mountain I really liked their self-titled album and Happiness. Kurt did a great job with the vocals. It was surprising to see them give him the boot to bring back the original members. As much as I don't like Jonny Craig and was sure I wasn't going to care for their latest release, the album turned out to be way better than I expected. Although Jonny Craig can't pull off most of what you hear on the albums, there's quite an improvement on the new album. There's a lot less of his old, mumble-y sounding vocals, much better singing, and the screaming doesn't sound nearly as bad as it was on DBM I.


----------



## Lol jonnycraig (Mar 24, 2011)

Check out my picture lol


----------

